# VW/Audi Corral May 29th Lime Rock Park Hosted by Herbys53



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

Here it is !!! Year 4 and going strong. We are very proud to have the support of Koni, APR,Coolwater and Grand Am again this year for what is the largest Corral at LRP during Grand Am racing. What is a Herbys53 Corral you may ask ??? Well it is the best of everything !!
Great cars, Great drivers, Great Raffles, Great track, Great people, Great food and a chance to take your own car around Lime Rock Park. 









Cost: $30 and you must be in a VW or Audi to take part in the Corral 
Purchase tickets online http://tickets.limerock.com/ev...vt=10
Location: Lime Rock Park , Lakeville Ct ( http://www.limerock.com) 
Date: May 29th 
Time: Corral opens at 8am
Days events:
Parade lap to the first 50 cars 
Free T-shirts to the first 50 cars 
Meet and Greet with the APR Motorsports team and drivers 
Raffle Prizes - Koni Suspenstion Kit , Apr ecu upgrade , and Much more... 
Free BBQ supplied by club Coolwater
All you should have to do is ask around. This event is talked about all year along and one of the best events to attend each year. We have put a ton of effort into this event each year to make sure it is one to remember. 
any questions please ask!! See you guys at the track!


_Modified by herby53-akaherby53 at 7:33 PM 4-9-2010_


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: VW/Audi Corral May 29th Lime Rock Park Hosted by Herbys53 (herby53-akaherby53)*

pics from past years . 
( also if anyone needs parts to get you there or a install IM me )


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: VW/Audi Corral May 29th Lime Rock Park Hosted by Herbys53 (herby53-akaherby53)*

TTT
Just added to the event is VW of Hartford and Audi of Wallingford. They will be on site with there newest models. 
VW of Hartford will be there with tons of Drivers Gear !!!


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: VW/Audi Corral May 29th Lime Rock Park Hosted by Herbys53 (herby53-akaherby53)*









Purchase your tickets soon !!!!!!!!!!!!! event is a month away!!!


----------



## Driftlover78 (May 13, 2005)

is the first 50 to the event or buying tickets? 

thanks


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

Driftlover78 said:


> is the first 50 to the event or buying tickets?
> 
> thanks


 first 50 to show up . all cars will be numbered as they enter the corral . 



Also - APR will be onhand to flash cars !!!


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

Last year was so much fun! I won a slick signed by the VW team. i mean the poster was what i enjoyed from them signing. hopefully this year i win another slick.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

BUMP!!!! few weeks away .. *get your tickets!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 16, 2006)

Haven't made it there in a few years, nor to the Rado Run to Hell, but lookin forward to next year with a whole new look on life and my Rado... Good luck and as always you throw a hell of a Track day.. or GTG.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

TTT . Event is next weekend . get your tickets before friday guys !!!


----------



## therealdeal (Feb 16, 2007)

cant say enough about these APR guys..... i help put together the event down in Miami and they are great!!!!!!!!!! would be cool to make it up to Lime Rock one year. EVERYONE SHOULD GO!!!!! support the team.... they are doing well. Kevin S. driving the 181 is a great guy... Hurley is always fast.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Just Added to the large list of things. CARTCT will be holding a drawing for one FREE Lime Rock Park Trackday. Be sure to stop by there tent in the Corral to sign up!!! Thats right .... you could win a FREE trackday!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

How was the turn out? I was totally bummed i had to miss this for 2010, 09 was a blast!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> How was the turn out? I was totally bummed i had to miss this for 2010, 09 was a blast!


 It was another great event that Alan put together with over 100 cars , here the link with pic's 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...udi-Corral-Lime-Rock-Park-May-28th-!!!!/page3 


APR was doing well most of the race it seem espec when the track was hot and slick, but during the cloud cover there cars seem like they where struggling for grip IMO . Then bad luck set it toward the end of the race with a tranny problem in the s-4 and the hood on the mkvi . 

Im not sure put it seemed that maybe they had a choose a harder tire red strip? versus yellow strip? which most of the field was running . maybe APR will chime in  Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

No doubt...sounds like a pretty likely scenario with the tires...Glad to hear it was another success :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SchneidyP845 (Jul 2, 2008)

corral at mid-ohio?


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

probly not this year but more Herbys53 Corrals have been talked about with Grand Am


----------

